# Vintage Chevy Air waves transfer problems



## yourtee14 (Jun 7, 2016)

I have a large quantity of vintage Air Waves licensed car transfers and can not get them to work. 
Have instructions in packages 6-8 sec med pressure at 375 will not transfer.
Also have trouble with older sunrise transfers transfering white.
White is always trouble for me. 
Any help as business depends on these transfers.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

What did Air Waves suggest when you called them?


----------



## yourtee14 (Jun 7, 2016)

I have not heard back from them and did not think i would as I bet they are 10-20 years old


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Air Waves is out of the stock transfer business. I think old age is the reason for the application problems.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Sacrifice one, cut it up in 4ths or 8ths and start testing different time/temp settings.

First thing i would do is bump up your pressure to maximum and try a piece at the 375/8sec. Then if that doesn't work go up time.


----------



## yourtee14 (Jun 7, 2016)

I have tried many different temps and time. its not one design is all the air wave I have. 
I ordered a new bottom silicone pad as I read that may cause problems but others work just fine


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

The other real possibility is that they are just too old, or were improperly stored, to ever work. If they were somehow stored in an environment without air conditioning they may just have fully cured on the sheet.


----------



## Mtnview (Nov 5, 2009)

yourtee14 said:


> ...I bet they are 10-20 years old


Most likely it is the age. I had a guy bring in a 30 yr old transfer he bought off ebay. I told him I couldn't guarantee it would work and he would have to pay for the shirt up front. Sure enough it didn't work. I have been told by a couple of the companies I buy transfers from that I shouldn't expect the best results after 1 or 2 years. 20 yrs though just keep your fingers crossed.


----------



## yourtee14 (Jun 7, 2016)

I have Roach and other transfers from the 1960s I use. I just did a few the other day from 1969 and worked perfectly so I dont know I have many I would like to press to use up and put the racks.


----------

